

New Yorkers are massively coworking in the aftermath of Sandy - coworfing
http://coworfing.tumblr.com/post/34788227621/new-yorkers-are-massively-coworfing-in-the-aftermath-of

======
zaiste
It reminds me of this guy from Germany who told us that nomad workers are only
abusing other people places...

